# Respirator - Trend Airshield Pro or something else



## MCB (12 Dec 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a Trend Airsheld Pro

But I'm discouraged by the bad reports I have read about the battery life and by the price of replacement filters.

Does anybody have experience, please, of other makes of respirators?

Please share your knowledge.

With best wishes and thanks. 

MC Black


----------



## Rhossydd (12 Dec 2015)

The other similar priced respirator is the JSP Powercap, newly being re-badged and sold by Axminster as their APF10 Evolution http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ap ... tor-101809.
Replacement filters seem just as expensive and both claim 8hrs on a full charge.


----------



## xraymtb (12 Dec 2015)

Any reason you want a powered one and not a 3M one with replaceable filters for example?


----------



## deema (12 Dec 2015)

I have used a Trend Airshield for about three years now, I bought the ear defenders as well as the helmet which makes the whole unit much more stable on your head. However the ear defenders are not brilliant for noise reduction! It's used ever time there is any dust being created, and so far, no problems with the battery, yep just one battery, and it still gives the stated time of use without any problems. 

I keep the battery inside when it's icy outside and also don't leave it in-charged. 

For wearing glasses it's brilliant, no fogging. I equally don't like anything around my face where the muck can gather and irritate as I'm prone to eczema. I read recently a thread on here talking about the problems of black mole build up in mask time respirators, no such problems with a powered system. 

Highly recommend.


----------



## Jelly (12 Dec 2015)

Mike Bremner":m8ur5zsa said:


> Any reason you want a powered one and not a 3M one with replaceable filters for example?



Having used all options, I'd say powered hoods are the ultimate option for user comfort in extended use and offer a higher level of [theoretical] protection... I really rate the 3M gear including their powered hoods hoods (though they're prohibitively expensive)

Powered Hoods by design need much bigger filters to deal with the volume of air moved, which makes them both more expensive and more shortlived (as they're always filtering, not just on inhalation), which is the major downside...


My real question is why you feel RPE is required at all... Is it really that dusty* and *you have no way to minimise the dust or remove the dust producing process?
Serious dust protection like these options is very rare in industry, because it's widely identified as both better for health and cheaper to either collect or not produce hazardous amounts of dust to start with, I really feel that this is something which is missed in the great dust discussion, _Don't spend money on an expensive mask which takes expensive filters or an alarmingly frequent basis, until you've minimised the source of dust to begin with._

I appreciate this doesn't address the OP's question directly, but hazardous atmospheres and health protection have become pet subjects from my professional life...


----------



## worn thumbs (12 Dec 2015)

I have used a Racal Airlite and really regret that they became unavailable as they were more comfortable than the Trend,without being as cumbersome as the Racal Airstream.While I would enjoy an environment where there was very little dust being created,the reality is that there is far too much dust in workshops and the ceiling mounted filters are not much use if you are using a router with some of the tropical hardwoods or even MDF.A passive particle mask is less effective and may well steam up glasses.


----------



## Honest John (12 Dec 2015)

I have a trend Airshield pro. I admit I don't wear it all the time, but when required it has done a wonderful job. I am bearded and spectacled so the positive air inside the shield ensures a dust free fit. However, the best bit I find with it is the protection it provides....provided. Some months ago I had a large billet of oak about 6 inch square and about 18 inches long come off my lathe at speed and hit me full square in the face. It floored me, cut me on the bridge of my nose where my glasses were pushed me not my skin. Had I not been wearing the Airshield Pro, this could easily have been a fatality. This counts as a self inflicted injury as I realised what I had done about a nanosecond before the oak hit me. I shall never make that mistake again, but I shall always wear the Airshield when my quick risk assessment suggests it is a good plan! I otherwise wear a non respirator full face shield when I'm turning.


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2015)

Afraid I'm paranoid about wood dust when cutting it in any form, spent may years in my working life not bothering too much about it, now dump all possible outside the workshop and the odd incident where something has decided not to stay with the lathe means I now don't switch on without a shield and airfed mask.

I'm allergic to certain dusts/wood volatiles which started the paranoia and age related experience that sees more and more of my family members and associates leave this world through respiratory failures from farming, occupational and smoking related problems does nothing to allay it.

Being asked to make an urn for a member of the family you were cruising and swimming off the Turkish coast with 12 months previously, with no inkling of any problems, brings home how precious lungs are.






£300-400-500 for a positive pressure filtered air fed respirator and face shield hardly covers the cost in man hours for making the urn let alone the months of family trauma involved.


----------



## CHJ (12 Dec 2015)

Here's a link to a thread on the subject earlier in the year.


----------



## wallace (12 Dec 2015)

I totally agree its not worth the risk. I have tried nearly every form of protection out there. Trend, phantom, 3m dustmaster and every dust mask. I have a very low tolerance to any form of dust especially. The best powered one I have found is the 3m dustmaster, downsides are they cost a lot, the filters are only P2 and the batterys give up after 2 years. I now use a sundstrom mask with a P3 filter and I find this gives me the best protection.


----------



## beganasatree (13 Dec 2015)

I have been using my Airshield for just over 3 years now and still the original battery.

Peter.


----------



## MCB (13 Dec 2015)

Mike Bremner":1c8devaj said:


> Any reason you want a powered one and not a 3M one with replaceable filters for example?



Thank you for taking the time to respond.

I have a full beard (to which I'm very attached ) and been advised that only a powered respirator would be any use.

MC


----------



## xraymtb (13 Dec 2015)

MCB":2ezhpxeg said:


> Mike Bremner":2ezhpxeg said:
> 
> 
> > Any reason you want a powered one and not a 3M one with replaceable filters for example?
> ...


Makes perfect sense in that case. I can tell a difference with my 3M going from clean shaved to a week or mores growth, it just doesn't seal as well.


----------



## lurker (13 Dec 2015)

MCB":2j4plepf said:


> Mike Bremner":2j4plepf said:
> 
> 
> > Any reason you want a powered one and not a 3M one with replaceable filters for example?
> ...



That's true unless you are clean shaven your only route to effective RPE is a positive pressure mask.


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Dec 2015)

Jelly":3lvv4wv6 said:


> Serious dust protection like these options is very rare in industry, because it's widely identified as both better for health and cheaper to either collect or not produce hazardous amounts of dust to start with,


I don't think anyone would disagree with the ideal of extracting the dust at source, but "industrial" solutions can't easily be applied to many small or home workshops.

Getting back to the OP's question has anyone any particular experience or recommendations _between_ the affordable personal positive pressure solutions ?

I've tried the Powercap on and found it comfortable and quiet, but I'd like to know how it compares to the Airshield for practicality.


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2015)

Rhossydd":27qw3hqv said:


> I've tried the Powercap on and found it comfortable and quiet, but I'd like to know how it compares to the Airshield for practicality.


Here's a copy of a review I did in 2008 Don't know how relevant it is to current versions but salient facts should hold good.


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Dec 2015)

Thanks for that.


CHJ":7psl9si9 said:


> Don't know how relevant it is to current versions but salient facts should hold good.


I think a few important details have changed.
The Powercap(and Axminster badged version APF10) now has the battery pack on the back of the helmet, which I'd assume will make a significance to the practicality of it in use. Visors overlays are also available now too.

I think both items are so close in design and spec, it will come down to personal preference and fit. I'll have to try both in an Axi store.

Worth noting that spares for the APF10/Powercap can be cheaper if you buy the genuine JSP parts from Tool Post, rather than the Axi branded parts.


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2015)

Rhossydd":2nx134ny said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I think both items are so close in design and spec, it will come down to personal preference and fit. I'll have to try both in an Axi store..



Take a hard look at Filtration Levels, Think JSP only meets TH1.


----------



## Rhossydd (13 Dec 2015)

CHJ":tsmqv2jy said:


> Take a hard look at Filtration Levels, Think JSP only meets TH1.


Other than 1 is better than 2, ten minutes on Google hasn't easily found any actual details of what that extra level of protection means in real use.
Either will be better than none.

Sure all other things being equal going for a better level of protection is obviously the better choice, but a respirator that is affordable, easy and comfortable to use is more likely to be worn. A helmet sitting on the shelf or in the shop offers no protection at all ;-)


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2015)

*Filters: EN 12941:1998 Powered filtering device with helmet / hood 
TH - turbo hood 1, 2 or 3 - inward leakage class (10%, 2% or 0.2%) P - for use against particles + S or SL - use against solids only or solids and liquids. 

See: http://www.hse.gov.uk/foi/internalops/f ... 03app4.pdf OM 2009/03 Appendix 4: – European Standards and Markings for Respiratory Protection 


Inward leakage class is as significant as the fineness of the primary filter.


----------



## Jelly (13 Dec 2015)

Rhossydd":2nhar3vo said:


> Jelly":2nhar3vo said:
> 
> 
> > Serious dust protection like these options is very rare in industry, because it's widely identified as both better for health and cheaper to either collect or not produce hazardous amounts of dust to start with,
> ...



I can see your point, and to some extent it came to mind whilst I was writing, but... If you're not thinking of reducing or removing dust sources because you dismiss it as impractical or costly then you're missing out on lots of opportunities to be creative and get something that serves your needs.
Moreover, the kind of dust you most want to remove is the kind that's easily got at with a domestic or shop vac, the extraction that works best on fine dust is the cheapest type, its just a case of getting the airflow to where the dust is generated and keeping the nozzles out of the way.

I'm not saying don't use RPE, just saying "would that £250-£400 be better deployed on something lower down the hierarchy of controls, so I don't need this".



Rhossydd":2nhar3vo said:


> Getting back to the OP's question has anyone any particular experience or recommendations _between_ the affordable personal positive pressure solutions ?
> 
> I've tried the Powercap on and found it comfortable and quiet, but I'd like to know how it compares to the Airshield for practicality.



Just a thought, you can actually get a belt mounted system for a reasonable price to compete with the Trend and JSP/Axi products... I personally find the belt mounted systems a lot more comfortable to wear than the all in one headtops, I had a look just to get a cost comparison (believing them to be rather more expensive in general and discovered the following:






For the system illustrated here:


Scott Tornado £171.25
Scott Protector T2 Full Hood £41.88
Scott P3 FP10 40MM Screw Filter 2 × £4.37
Total £221.87



Prices from ProtecDirect, pleasantly surprised me as I expected the price to be more concetrated in the £700-£1000 region (which the top end 3M units are).


----------



## lurker (13 Dec 2015)

Agree with much of what jelly says.
My main dust extraction is 2 modified dysons (belt from the brush removed) that came off a skip

I assume from some phrases you use you are a h& s pro jelly.?


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2015)

Being just a hobby, I can choose when not to go in the shop if it's too cold, (although I do have heating if necessary) I bite the heat loss bullet and dump as much of the very fine dust outside as possible with chip extractors and 9" expelair. just collect the larger dust and shavings with coarse bags to maximise airflow rates. One of the benefits of a rural location, little chance of dust and noise being a problem for neighbours.

To reduce cooling effect on days like this morning, I can open a window behind the work area that allows replacement air to flow past the lathe without stripping too much warm air from the shed.

For the machines in the garage the collector bag/filter is run outside on a 3mtr. length of hose, If it's raining so what, the fine dust just gets contained better.


----------



## wallace (13 Dec 2015)

I used two 3M dustmasters for a few years so I had a fully charged one at the ready. I had it fed into one of their hard hats with a visor and elastic shroud. You could tell when it was running low because the air flow would decrease resulting in a fall in pressure causing dust to get in. Now I don't really bother about collecting dust at source unless it would interfere like on the spindle moulder. I just put my sundstrom on as soon as I go in the workshop. 
The batterys in the 3M dustmasters are dead I priced up to replace the cells and it was silly money. If some one would like one to maybe have a go at jerry rigging a power supply there welcome to one. I think I've got some new filters as well.


----------



## Jelly (13 Dec 2015)

CHJ - That seems like quite a logical system to me, the whole air-movement/air-temperature thing does get to be a bit of a pain, though you even seem to have found a way to alleviate the worst of that.

Am I right in thinking you're using a compressor-fed system when you're turning rather than a powered one? Do you find it convenient?



lurker":1ec1wxax said:


> Agree with much of what jelly says.
> My main dust extraction is 2 modified dysons (belt from the brush removed) that came off a skip
> 
> I assume from some phrases you use you are a h& s pro jelly.?



Not exactly, as part of my job (Chemist) I provide technical advice and support for hazardous waste treatment sites, and with one of my former employers designed a vapour filtration system for specialist decontamination work in the Oil and Gas industry... As a result I've had to gain a decent awareness of safety issues and work with the HSEQ/[insert your organisation's arrangement of of Health, Safety, Environment and Quality] people closely.


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2015)

Jelly":386tbiuw said:


> .....Am I right in thinking you're using a compressor-fed system when you're turning rather than a powered one? Do you find it convenient?
> ...



I'm still using the 3M unit I bought in 2009. very slight fall off in battery working life but still enough for a days turning. Should not be a problem to replace and as long as fan bearings stay good it should do me.

viewtopic.php?t=30384

Despite the amount of dust that gets dumped outside it's quite surprising how much gets caught up on the pre-filter at times
.
why-i-bother-to-wear-a-dust-mask-t32059.html


----------



## MCB (13 Dec 2015)

CHJ":1lwf1wv5 said:


> Jelly":1lwf1wv5 said:
> 
> 
> > .....Am I right in thinking you're using a compressor-fed system when you're turning rather than a powered one? Do you find it convenient?
> ...



Unfortunately these links no longer work

3M appear to manufacture a large range of respirators and it would be helpful to know which current models have replaced the ones mentioned.

It seems that a belt mounted power supply pushing air into the helmet is likely to be more comfortable.

The TRITON respirator was like that.

Can anybody advise if battery packs and filters are available for the Triton, please? 

MC Black


----------



## yetloh (14 Dec 2015)

I still have, and occasionally use, one of the old long discontinued Record intregrally powered helmets. It works well although filters are now unobtainable. I have several left so can keep it going for quite a bit longer yet. I did have to buy a new battery pack at one point and winced at the price - £84 if I remember rightly. IThis caused me to take the old one apart when I discovered it contained three sub-C Nicad cells which I could replace for about £2 with the aid of a soldering iron. I wonder if this might be a solution for some of the other helmets mentioned on this thread.

The reason I rarely use the helmet is that I have a fully ducted cyclone extraction sysatem whicch is excellent for both chips and dust, so I only rarely have a serious dust problem. The cyclone system was expensive but as others have said, you only get one pair of lungs. It's a matter of priorities - I get by using my bandsaw for ripping when a table saw would be much quicker but my lungs are more important to me than a bit of saved time. 

Jim


----------



## gidon (15 Dec 2015)

This is a tricky subject. I have all sorts of masks including the Trend original Airshield.

But what I use now is a Sundstrom mask with a P3 filter (and organic A2 filters when spraying lacquer).

You don't really notice the breathing resistance when you're using it and the level of filtration is higher than most powered respirators IIRC.

Plus no batteries and they hardly weigh anything. And it's easy to ear ear defenders and safety specs with them.


----------



## yetloh (15 Dec 2015)

Gidon,

My main reason for buying a battery respirator in the first place was the problem of misting up glasses with masks. Do you know how the Sundstrom performs in this respect?

Jim


----------



## wallace (16 Dec 2015)

I agree about the sundstrom, much better protection and you get used to wearing it. Just make sure you get correct size. I was given a small and found it horrible after a while then I got the proper size and its much better. The only time they steam up glasses is when they don't fit properly or I have found that when they get old the diaphragms for the exhale don't open as they should and you break the mask seal around your face


----------



## gidon (16 Dec 2015)

yetloh":3urohvlb said:


> Gidon,
> 
> My main reason for buying a battery respirator in the first place was the problem of misting up glasses with masks. Do you know how the Sundstrom performs in this respect?
> 
> Jim



The vents on the Sundstrom face downwards so no they won't steam up - as long as the fit is good around the nose. The mask comes with a test disc to check the seal. I like Sundstrom as a company - I've emailed their tech support to check the filters I was using were correct and they came straight back to me after checking the MSDSs.

What's nice about the mask - is for general woodworking you can just use the P3 filter which is small and light. But the filters stack up - so if you're going to do spraying say - you simply add an A2 filter (check what you're spraying) - and you're sorted .

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## yetloh (17 Dec 2015)

Thanks Mark and Gidon, I'll give one a try.

Jim


----------



## MCB (17 Dec 2015)

Does anybody know, please, if replacement FILTERS for the Triton respirator are available in the UNITED KINGDOM?

I've acquired a Triton respirator second-hand; the battery seems very tired, since it doesn't lift the little ball in the test thingy, but I don't want to waste time and money on building a battery-pack if it's NOT possible to get filters.

I appreciate the Triton respirator was manufactured in the antipodes - importing filters is unlikely to be practicable, I suspect.

Very many thanks for your help

MC


----------



## CHJ (17 Dec 2015)

Think the original Triton unit went by the wayside several years ago, I think for none compliance reasons regarding some specs, battery life of 3 hrs. I think.

I know it was already not available in 2009 when I got my current 3M unit (which itself has since been superseded).


----------



## MCB (18 Dec 2015)

CHJ":2c0kuecy said:


> Think the original Triton unit went by the wayside several years ago, I think for none compliance reasons regarding some specs, battery life of 3 hrs. I think.
> 
> I know it was already not available in 2009 when I got my current 3M unit (which itself has since been superseded).



I'm confident that I can build a battery pack at least better than the original (higher capacity cells, etc) since I used to teach electronics.

*But before I spend a long time searching for filters that fit, I wondered if anybody else had tried.
*
I tried on the Axminster respirator earlier in the week but would rather avoid spending £200 if I can avoid doing so.

I also need to try it wearing my safety spectacles - I only had my “everyday” specs with me when I visited Axminster.

Very many thanks 

MC


----------



## brianhabby (18 Dec 2015)

I have been using a Trend Airshield for a number of years and find it is very successful when wearing glasses (i.e. no steaming up). I also have an Airace which is also very good. 

On the subject of filters, yes they are expensive and as I have one of the older Airshields, the filters are not so readily available. So I wash and re-use them. 

regards

Brian


----------



## CHJ (18 Dec 2015)

brianhabby":33qbazpf said:


> ....On the subject of filters, yes they are expensive and as I have one of the older Airshields, the filters are not so readily available. So I wash and re-use them.
> 
> Brian


Just be aware that the original Trend mask with the wide brow filters relied on static attraction as part of their specification THP2 clearance.
Spares had a life on the packaging and a warning to store in dry conditions.


----------



## nicguthrie (19 Dec 2015)

Just another wee +1 to the mention of the JSP Powercap IP.

I tried the Trend Airshield and found that with most of it's weight concentrated at the front, it gave me a sore and cramped neck after a short time, given that while I'm working, I'm normally looking downward, a bad position for the neck while it's supporting weight.

The JSP solution has the battery at the back of the cap, and also weighs a considerable amount less. I've found it very comfortable, very effective, and you can get simple paper inserts that go in front of the air filters, to take the worst of the bulk dust, and prolong the life of your main filters. The battery lasts a good few hours, though I've no idea how many it'll actually go for - as I tend to use the unit in bursts of an hour or two, with several days between, and just charge it when it sounds like it's getting a little slower.

I'd advise getting the plastic "screen protector" type film to go over the face plate on it as well, as it's a lot cheaper to replace than the visor, if you do have an accident that causes a scratch.

Love the unit myself, it may be less snazzy than some of the top end full respirator solutions, but it's damn near perfect for me, and no hoses or belt attachments. If it's light enough for my damaged and faulty neck, it'd be light enough for anyone!

Nic.


----------



## sploo (21 Dec 2015)

Lots of good replies here, so just adding my $0.02.

I cut way too much MDF in my "yewf", without any protection, and now I get quite bad flu-like symptoms if I get too much exposure to dust (especially MDF).

I've been using the Airshield pro for quite a few years, and despite the weight and slightly unwieldy nature (especially if you're moving around and leaning forward) I couldn't recommend it highly enough. The full face nature means no steaming up of glasses, as well as giving some eye protection. I've noticed that even with a good half-face canister mask I still get some allergy symptoms as I'm assuming it's attacking the eyes - not a problem with the full face solution.

The add-on ear defenders are ok rather than great, and the low battery alarm is a pain (it can kick in ages before the battery goes, and then it takes a long time for the battery to drain - whilst still squealing - before a recharge). I'd love a button to temporarily turn it off so you can finish working without being deafened.

My battery is original and I still get several hours out of it, though if I had the time I'd sort out a lithium ion pack (and appropriate charger) for it, in order to shave off a few grams.

In short - I wish I'd bought one years before, and probably thus done a lot less damage to my lungs.


----------



## dickm (22 Dec 2015)

CHJ":o2qd2og9 said:


> Just be aware that the original Trend mask with the wide brow filters relied on static attraction as part of their specification THP2 clearance.
> Spares had a life on the packaging and a warning to store in dry conditions.


Thanks for that. I'd wondered why the Turbovisor filters had an expiry date. Any chemists out there know what it is in the filters that degrades over time? And for practical purposes working with wood, does it matter?


----------



## CHJ (22 Dec 2015)

I seem to remember it being propounded that the reason for the original Trend being superseded in Europe (not USA where it was still being sold) was because it partially relied on Static which degrade if in high humidity, the truth of this is hearsay as far as I'm concerned though.
I still have one as a backup having acquired several spare filter sets and visor overlays (the latter are still being used on my 3M mask).

Shelf life of sealed packaged mechanical filters (not chemical absorption types) has always got me wondering too.


----------



## dickm (23 Dec 2015)

Did a bit of online research on this and it sounds as if the seminal work on this is by C.N. Davies in 1973. But not having academic library access any more, can't follow this up. Looking at the accessible literature suggests that the electrostatic effect either lasts for at least 80 years or disappears in three or four!


----------



## oddsocks (23 Dec 2015)

nicguthrie":10k95rhm said:


> Just another wee +1 to the mention of the JSP Powercap IP.
> 
> I tried the Trend Airshield and found that with most of it's weight concentrated at the front, it gave me a sore and cramped neck after a short time, given that while I'm working, I'm normally looking downward, a bad position for the neck while it's supporting weight.
> 
> ...



Another +1 for the JSP with impact protection visor and screen protector. I still have the original trend airshireld and replacement battery and psu but couldnt find a visor to replace the battered old one so bought the JSP version (from Toolpost?). It is excellent for what I need, wihich is turning (I have already benefited from the IP capability!) and general sanding, but that is also mainly sorted at source. The JSP cap is a type of hard baseball cap, so I've also worn it when doing general garden pruning. I wear glasses so a 'no air flow' respirator is no use to me , for the reasons posted by others previously (i've tried plenty). I wasnt aware that axminster sold a JSP look alike, i never found it when I was looking last year.
Dave


----------



## Rhossydd (23 Dec 2015)

oddsocks":z120gmew said:


> I wasnt aware that axminster sold a JSP look alike, i never found it when I was looking last year.


That's because they've only been selling it for a few weeks now. FWIW it's not a 'look alike' it's a re-badge, so everything JSP is the same. It's also supplied with the impact protection visor as standard, unlike some other suppliers.
I've tried both now, bit I'm still not sure which is best between the JSP and Trend, but there's very little between the two.


----------



## CHJ (23 Dec 2015)

Check the filter level certification if you are handling very fine dust, one criteria of full face masks often overlooked is the airflow rate/face seal rating.

This is different to the filters themselves, if the mask can not prevent inward flow of shop air if you take a deep breath it's irrelevant how fine the cartridge filter is.

Trend Airshield pro. TH 2 P
Axminster Evolution TH1P


EN 12941:1998 Powered filtering device with helmet / hood
TH - turbo hood 1, 2 or 3 - inward leakage class (10%, 2% or 0.2%)
P - for use against particles + S or SL - use against solids only or solids and liquids.


----------



## Rhossydd (24 Dec 2015)

CHJ":33b32w3z said:


> the airflow rate/face seal rating.
> ...... if the mask can not prevent inward flow of shop air if you take a deep breath it's irrelevant how fine the cartridge filter is.


I can't help but think this sort of rating can be a bit of a loose number. All measured on some sort of 'British Standard Head' model, rather than real people
The actual protection offered will be dependant on the individual wearing it and how they breath. No big inward gasps and it's not important at all.

For the totally obsessive you could opt for something like http://www.arco.co.uk/products/17A0500?s=1 but would any turner ?

Something that fits comfortably and gets used is probably more important.


----------

